# Fort Pitt ????



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Any Info on Derby placements yet ?


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I have very little info. It poured all day. TheOpen called 24 back to land blind which they couldn't get in today because of thunderstorms.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

The Derby placements. I doing this from memory. 
1st 9
2nd 2
3rd 10
4th 4
RJ 6
JAMS 1, 3, 8


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks.

looks like VooDoo goes 8 for 8 with a 4th in the derby.

That right hand bird was a tough bird to pick out in the open.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone have open callback numbers?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

8 to the 4th in open. Sorry don't have the numbers.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Ernie Hawkins said:


> The Derby placements. I doing this from memory.
> 1st 9
> 2nd 2
> 3rd 10 Peg Willbond's Golden just 1 year + 1 day old  (Bart daughter)
> ...


Just gotta love those Goldens 

And I hear that Red won the Q today )


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Eight dogs called back to Open watermarks tomorrow. 5,20,26,27,31,33,38,46


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Qualifying Results as relayed to me...

1st - #12 Ernie Hawkins with Red
2nd - #4 Cynthia Huskey with Pic
3rd - #1 Dan Wegner with Ransom
4th - #9 Erick Pfeifer with Gunner
RJ - #6 Lindsay Ridgeway with Laddie
No Other JAMS

BIG congrats to my training partners Dan & Erick!

Also, (3) Michigan dogs place 1, 3, & 4. Not too shabby...


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Just gotta love those Goldens
> 
> And I hear that Red won the Q today )


A HUGE congratulations to Allie/Peg, Tully/Bev and Red/Ernie!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Phyllis thanks so much for posting the open callbacks


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Huge Congratulations to Ernie on the Q WIN with Red! What a team! And to Dan and Ransom on the 3rd . . . Way to Go!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Jeff on your Derby WIN with Blossom! Looks like something special there . . .

rita


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> A HUGE congratulations to Allie/Peg, Tully/Bev and Red/Ernie!!!!


Yup! way to go Peg, Bev, and Ernie!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

How did the open finish?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know about the open is that Alan got 1st with Cane, 2nd was Hope handled by Jerry Wilkes and 3rd was my Rosie handled by Alan. Congrats to all!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Brenda said:


> All I know about the open is that Alan got 1st with Cane, 2nd was Hope handled by Jerry Wilkes and 3rd was my Rosie handled by Alan. Congrats to all!


Thanks, and congratulations on the 3rd!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Man! John Thomas' dog Cane has been kicking tail this year! What a dog!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Breck said:


> Man! John Thomas' dog Cane has been kicking tail this year! What a dog!


John Thomas AND Bobby Davidson's dog.


----------

